# أسطوانات الأكسوجين والإستيلين



## ahmedzhelmy (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد[/font][/font]*
*يتناول هذا البحث أسطوانات الأكسوجين وأسطوانات الإستيلين وطرق صناعتيهما وأبعاد وأحجام وسعة كل منهما وطرق تجهيز غاز الإستيلين. *
 ويتعرض إلى طرق التعرف على كل منهما والمقارنة بينهما، وأسباب استخدام غاز الإستيلين في عمليات اللحام.


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جهد رائع من حضرتك فى موضوع مهم جداا ممكن حضرتك تعمل سلسلة فى فنيات اللحام وكل خباياة ان امكن
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / أبو رشاد
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكرك على هذا التعليق وعلى أسلوبك المهذب ، أما من ناحية عمل سلسلة في فنيات اللحام ، فأحب أن أعرف حضرتك بأنه قد صدر لي عدد 23 كتاب (من تأليفي) ومن ضمن هذه المجموعة كتاب بعنوان / تكنولوجيا اللحام .. 508 صفحة .. يشتمل هذا الكتاب على جميع أنواع اللحام ، والجزء الأكبر منه على اللحام بغازات الاحتراق واللحام بالكهرباء.
تقبل تحياتي واحترامي ،،
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

تحية طيبة .

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البحث الرائع والجميل .

لدي سؤالين احب ان توضحهما لي .

1- ذكرت ان نسبة المادة الصلبة في اسطوانة الأستيلين تبلغ 25% . ماذا تقصد بالمادة الصلبة ؟
2- هل هناك فرق بين الأوكسجين الصناعي والطبي ؟

وشكرا مقدما .


البغدادي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*الأخ العزيز المهندس / شكري محمد نوري .. (البغدادي)*
*مشرف قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية*​* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
1. تعبأ أسطوانة الإستيلين بمادة صلبة ، بحيث تبلغ 25 % ، بينما تشكل المسام (الفراغات) 75 % منها . الكتلة الصلبة أو المادة الصلبة هي عبارة عن مواد إسفنجية مثل فحم الخشب (الفحم النباتي) أو نشارة الخشب أو الإسبستوس، بحيث تحتوي هذه المادة الصلبة على مسام بقطر 0.3 مم على الأكثر.
2. الأوكسجين الطبي يجب أن يكون نقاوته ما بين 91.5% إلى 93 % لأن نسبة 99.5% تسبب الوفاة ، لأن الإنسان يحاج إلي ثاني أكسيد الكربون بجانب الأوكسجين ، أما الأوكسجين المستخدم في أغراض اللحام ، فإنه يجب أن يكون بنقاوة عالية جدا يصل إلى 99.5 %.
أما أنا فلي سؤال يحيرني ، كيف يكون اسم حضرتك المهندس / شكري محمد نوري .. وتوقع في نهاية رسائلك دائما باسم البغدادي ، فمل البغدادي هو اسم الشهرة أو اسم العائلة ..... !! 
 مع تحيات ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم على اجابتك وتوضيحك .

البغدادي هو اسم تجاري .

تقبل فائق التقدير والاحترام .



البغدادي


----------



## سدير عدنان (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز موضوع جدا مهم ويفيد مهندسي المشاريع


----------



## غريب الطباع (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر ين عالجد الرائع


----------



## نبيل الريان (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع

بارك الله بك


----------



## حسن عبدالنبى فتوح (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جهد رائع من حضرتك فى موضوع مهم جداا ممكن حضرتك تعمل سلسلة فى فنيات اللحام وكل خباياة ان امكن
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور والتعليقات الطيبة العطرة* 
مع تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي​


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
فنحن محتاجين كتب وأبحاث مثل هذه الموضوعات المتميزة لكي نثرى بها المكتبة العربية الهندسية التي تعانى من النقص الشديد في مثل هذه الموضوعات​


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لأستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الجهد وعلى هذا الموضوع ، فإسلوب وشرح حضرتك سهل وجميل
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،،
تقبل وافر تحياتي
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الدكتور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## م0بشار (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا موضوع رائع 0


----------



## nartop (7 فبراير 2010)

موضوع هام وجميل ومفيد مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## engineer sameer (7 فبراير 2010)

تسلم على الموضوع


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
م. شيماء شريف*​


----------



## bongbong (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (27 أبريل 2010)

الله يرحم والديك000000مع التقدير


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الموضوعات الهامة 
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## mezohazoma (25 سبتمبر 2011)

* جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## merohussein (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا دكتور علي المجهود وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------

